# network adapters direct parallel



## billkitchen75 (Aug 27, 2010)

My network adapters direct parallel drivers quit working, how can I fix them for free. Thank You


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried going to yor computers makers support site and either downloading updated drivers or reinstalling the present driver


----------



## billkitchen75 (Aug 27, 2010)

I went to the VIA Technologies web site but I don't know what I should download.
My Model is a KM266 Pro-8235 Type X86-basedPC Can you please help me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can get them from their website: http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

In step 3 you would choose "Ethernet" ...you will however need to know which ethernet controller chipset is used. 

If you don't know, try the stick at the top of the forum for manualy finding drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post the Hardwaere ID of the driver?
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

This model has either a VIA Rhinehart or a 3COM ethernet adapter.

Bill


----------

